# Cse.t



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

Anyone own this stock?
I do. Its my token green stock. I bought after the big dive when it cut its dividend, recently it has taken another small dive which I believe is due to a downgrade from Buy to Hold. Earnings are due out mid month.
ITs odd the price falling with the quarterly dividend due in just a few days.
anyone have any insight?


----------



## Ed Sasha (Dec 24, 2014)

Responding over two years later. Recent insider buys by CEO, CFO and directors underscore my recent purchases of Capstone in November and December 2014. Either I'm as smart as they are or... refuse to consider the alternative but we'll see. Good luck!


----------



## Ed Sasha (Dec 24, 2014)

I’m probably talking to myself here but, aside from several insider acquisitions under company plans, there have been two substantial buys by two directors in March 2015 alone. Encouraging.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I own this as well. Thanks for the updates Ed. Hawk do you still own this stockÉ


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

londoncalling said:


> I own this as well. Thanks for the updates Ed. Hawk do you still own this stockÉ


Umm I dont see much promise here. They have been increasing their outstanding shares, 20 million extra since 2013.

Net income has decreased since 2013, with increasing debt.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.vancouversun.com/busines...ver+offer/11664054/story.html?__lsa=7579-1ec9

Missed this news on Wednesday as I had a very crazy week. Looking to sell for a 30% gain after purchasing in April of 2014. (19% cap gain, 11 %in divvies)
Was looking for a way to raise some cash for this downturn and think I may have found it. 

Cheers


----------



## Canadian (Sep 19, 2013)

@londoncalling - are you going to sell before the transaction is finalised or hold it until the end?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I think he's looking to sell ... to raise some cash ...for better opportunities elsewhere. 

I'm holding mine's til the end ... collect final dividends and a gain before saying "adieu, nice knowing the company + stock". eaceful:


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I will likely sell. They are paying the dividend on Jan 29th but it already went ex div. Holding for an extra 14cents will result in about 2.7% gain in 3 months provided the deal closes (highly likely based on current SP). 

"Capstone's previously announced fourth quarter 2015 dividend will be paid to common and preferred shareholders on January 29, 2016, but no further dividends will be declared to common shareholders in anticipation of the consummation of the transaction. Quarterly dividends are expected to be declared to preferred shareholders on a continuing basis and those shares will continue to be listed and trade on the Toronto Stock Exchange following closing of the Arrangement"

http://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=82051122&qm_symbol=CSE

It is a decent return for sitting pretty. In previous buyouts, I watched the market rise while I sat picking up nickels. I don't think we are in for a 2.75 turnaround in the next 3 months but I do want to stockpile some dry powder as my cash position is a lot lower than I'd like with what is currently happening in the markets. My sell price is a little higher than current share price and will see if I get assigned.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

If the acquiring party is using debt financing (as is common in M&A), you should also consider the possibility that they are unable to secure the financing, which would make the deal fall apart. Global credit is starting to tighten. The lending environment is _not_ great right now.



> It is a decent return for sitting pretty. In previous buyouts, I watched the market rise while I sat


Yes, but was there credit market turmoil during those times?

I'm sure it's a very low probability but you should consider this risk. If it's financing-dependent and if the financing falls through, then the shares would crater.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

londoncalling said:


> I will likely sell. They are paying the dividend on Jan 29th but it already went ex div. *Holding for an extra 14cents will result in about 2.7% gain in 3 months provided the deal closes* (highly likely based on current SP).
> 
> "Capstone's previously announced fourth quarter 2015 dividend will be paid to common and preferred shareholders on January 29, 2016, but no further dividends will be declared to common shareholders in anticipation of the consummation of the transaction. Quarterly dividends are expected to be declared to preferred shareholders on a continuing basis and those shares will continue to be listed and trade on the Toronto Stock Exchange following closing of the Arrangement"
> 
> ...


 ... make senses but this buy-and-holder is lazy at the moment to find a replacement. :sleeping:


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

My impatience got the best of me this morning and I lowered my sale price. Exited the position at 4.79. Someone else can skim the cream from there. I feel this deal will go through but as James mentioned there is a lot of uncertainty in these markets. I hope to find that remaining 2.75% in a CDN dividend aristocrat. Either that or put it all on RED. :stupid:


----------

